# Sgrunt



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

In questo periodo Mattia mi sovrasta di tenerezza  e amore.
Mi sbaciucchia in continuazione.
Mi stropiccia.
Dorme a cozza su di me.
Una mattina mi ha pure portato il caffè a letto.

Oggi stavo dormicchiando sul divano, si è steso vicino a me, ha infilato una mano nei miei slip, ha "contenuto" la guest e.
Si è addormentato.




Dichiaro ufficialmente chiusa la caccia all'ormone di Mattia.
Basta.
Mi ritiro in una vita di ascetismo.


:blank:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2013)

Io una volta mi sono addormentata proprio mentre.

(però ero giustificata, solo che non posso scrivere in questo salotto bene il perchè)


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2013)

Cmq, a parte la mancanza di desiderio sessuale,
sinceramente...


No, non posso scriverlo qui. Vabbè, ti manderò mp.

"Sui piaceri dell'addormentarsi col sesso dell'amato/a nella mano"


----------



## devastata (17 Marzo 2013)

A volte certe attenzioni sono più importanti del sesso, ci vuole anche quello per carità, ma essere stropicciata, sbaciucchiata è già molto.

Non ci credo Tebe che una come te, se lo vuole, SE  lo vuole davvero, non riesca a fare 'ginnastica' con Mattia, DEVI,SVEGLIARLO.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Marzo 2013)

E provare a propinargli un ricostituente?
il cambio di stagione è sempre faticoso per il fisico.
Con tutto che mi sento una donna piuttosto alta in appetiti, ci sono sere in cui non ho la forza neppure per autococcolarmi...

Vai di ginseng, pappa reale e chi più ne ha più ne metta...


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7732 ha detto:
			
		

> E provare a propinargli un ricostituente?
> il cambio di stagione è sempre faticoso per il fisico.
> Con tutto che mi sento una donna piuttosto alta in appetiti, ci sono sere in cui non ho la forza neppure per autococcolarmi...
> 
> Vai di ginseng, pappa reale e chi più ne ha più ne metta...


ma che ricostituente.
E' già grasso come un maialino. Che carenze vuoi che abbia?


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2013)

devastata;bt7729 ha detto:
			
		

> A volte certe attenzioni sono più importanti del sesso, ci vuole anche quello per carità, ma essere stropicciata, sbaciucchiata è già molto.
> 
> Non ci credo Tebe che una come te, se lo vuole, SE  lo vuole davvero, non riesca a fare 'ginnastica' con Mattia, DEVI,SVEGLIARLO.



Facciamo cambi di compagni?
Io ti mollo un pò il Mattia redento e tutto puccioso e coccoloso, un pò da controllare ma sei madre quindi niente di impegnativo.
Tu mi molli il tuo fedifrago, te lo rieduco e poi te lo ridò "modello Mattia"
Tante coccole e poco sesso.

:blank:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7733 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che ricostituente.
> E' già grasso come un maialino. Che carenze vuoi che abbia?


Anche un obeso può avere carenze. Scusa, se uno ingrassa come una oca mangiando solo schifezze, quanto bene e pieno di energie vuoi che sia?

Che costa provare? Ti è avanzata un pò di roba che ti ha mandato tuo padre? :smile:


----------



## Disaule (18 Marzo 2013)

Ma possibile che questo modello di uomo dilaghi? 
Possibile che ci siano compagni e mariti che ti dicono 'ma tu pensi solo al sesso! Mica c'è solo quello... Ci sono le tenerezze, le coccole... E poi a me bastano i nostri fantastici figli... Sono proprio stanco...'
Ma non erano le mogli imbigodinate che facevano questi discorsi a mariti ancora con la lancia in resta?

Mandato a fare sport, pappa reale e magnesio al mattino. 
Risultato: niente.
Vita sessuale da settantenne prostatico.

Io però non sono buona come Tebe. Mi vengono gli attacchi d'ira furibonda e se mi fa una carezzina gli mordo la mano.

Oscillo quindi tra lo spegnimento, il seguire il suo consiglio ('ma cercati un uomo', ma ci crede? una battuta? mah... E in ogni caso uno qualsiasi non è possibile...), il trovarmi un'attività sportiva che smorzi tutta la mia frenesia...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Marzo 2013)

Disaule;bt7737 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma possibile che questo modello di uomo dilaghi?
> Possibile che ci siano compagni e mariti che ti dicono 'ma tu pensi solo al sesso! Mica c'è solo quello... Ci sono le tenerezze, le coccole... E poi a me bastano i nostri fantastici figli... Sono proprio stanco...'
> Ma non erano le mogli imbigodinate che facevano questi discorsi a mariti ancora con la lancia in resta?
> 
> ...


Sono uomini e donne, uomini e donne...
Una volta credevo che il mio ex fosse l'unico esemplare al mondo, poi con sorpresa ho scoperto che ce ne sono molti altri, maschi e femmine. E al momento la statistica dice che il numero è pari.

Mattia non so se rientra in quei casi, a me sembra un pò "pigro" e basta.

Ma per tutti gli altri, una volta iniziata la china, non sono risaliti più. Mi spiace.
Chissà come mai, chissà che succede. 
Come se il sesso poi non fosse così bello, come se costasse più fatica che altro.
Ma anche proponendo di fare tutto io, rifiutava...

E il fatto che chi subisce questo comportamento soffre amaramente è recepito persino dalla legge. ovviamente non puoi obbligare nessuno a fare sesso con te, ma la separazione con addebito perchè l'altro si negava costantemente, esiste ed è prevista.

Scusa, parlo così a braccio, le tue parole così rabbiose e veementi mi hanno portato indietro nel tempo.


----------



## Disaule (18 Marzo 2013)

Lo so, lo so che sono tanti... Mi era già capitato un compagno così... Ma lui era sempre stato così. Prendere o lasciare.

Qui no. Me lo sono preso (intendo sposato) perché, pur nei suoi difetti e pregi, era SEMPRE, dico SEMPRE, disponibile e interessato. Uno dei pilastri della nostra unione, se non il pilastro principale... 
E ora me lo sgretola così?

E l'eventualità di una separazione mi pare una strada lastricata di dolore, non mio ma dei figli che lo adorano...

Certo è che devo trovarmi un modus vivendi

Grazie della comprensione. A volte mi sento marziana.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Marzo 2013)

Disaule;bt7739 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo so, lo so che sono tanti... Mi era già capitato un compagno così... Ma lui era sempre stato così. Prendere o lasciare.
> 
> Qui no. Me lo sono preso (intendo sposato) perché, pur nei suoi difetti e pregi, era SEMPRE, dico SEMPRE, disponibile e interessato. Uno dei pilastri della nostra unione, se non il pilastro principale...
> E ora me lo sgretola così?
> ...


Non sei marziana, sei, siamo (io ero) in purtroppo numerosa compagnia.
Ed è una cosa che succhia via gioia e vitalità, che ti fa sentire sbagliata e rifiutata.
Non serve che te lo dica...
Oltre alla semplicissima, pura, animale, elementare carica sessuale che si accumula e fa esplodere di frustrazione.

Io penserei all'amante.
*Dopo* averglielo detto chiaramente. Che te lo cerchi e se capita te lo fai. E che non caschi dal pero.


----------



## devastata (18 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7734 ha detto:
			
		

> Facciamo cambi di compagni?
> Io ti mollo un pò il Mattia redento e tutto puccioso e coccoloso, un pò da controllare ma sei madre quindi niente di impegnativo.
> Tu mi molli il tuo fedifrago, te lo rieduco e poi te lo ridò "modello Mattia"
> Tante coccole e poco sesso.
> ...


Sai che ci avevo pensato già io in altra occasione?
Io però non sono una sottiletta come te, e sono più vecchia, mannaggia, però mio marito te lo presto volentieri, è un 'usato' sicuro, pure ora che non prende più il viagra.


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Oh..ma cos'è questo nuovo tipo di forum?

Comunque...è per questo che lo tradisci?


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett;bt7742 ha detto:
			
		

> Oh..ma cos'è questo nuovo tipo di forum?
> 
> Comunque...è per questo che lo tradisci?


No,non è un nuovo forum solo un salotto dove sparare minchiate in libertà. Sei tu che te ne sei accorta ora. Distrattona.
E no.Non tradisco mattia perché non tromba. Io sono diversamente fedele e non credo nella fedeltà


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2013)

devastata;bt7741 ha detto:
			
		

> Sai che ci avevo pensato già io in altra occasione?
> Io però non sono una sottiletta come te, e sono più vecchia, mannaggia, però mio marito te lo presto volentieri, è un 'usato' sicuro, pure ora che non prende più il viagra.


Guarda che a mattia piacciono quelle in carne e piú mature. Ha 10 anni in meno di me e guarda solo dai 40 in su.
E perfetto!


----------



## Scarlett (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7743 ha detto:
			
		

> No,non è un nuovo forum solo un salotto dove sparare minchiate in libertà. Sei tu che te ne sei accorta ora. Distrattona.
> E no.Non tradisco mattia perché non tromba. Io sono diversamente fedele e non credo nella fedeltà


hahaha, capisco. certo che se non tromba però, eh eh, peggiora la sua situazione suppongo, no?
no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7733 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che ricostituente.
> E' già grasso come un maialino. Che carenze vuoi che abbia?


ahi ahi ahi. Il male dell'agnello. Guaranà?


----------



## Disaule (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7743 ha detto:
			
		

> E no.Non tradisco mattia perché non tromba. Io sono diversamente fedele e non credo nella fedeltà


Appunto. Il tradimento da carenza mi fa tristezza e squallore. Non per quello si fa, almeno nel mio caso. 
E a parte tutto, anche quest'idea di finire nella categoria delle mogli/compagne mal scopate che devono trovare altrove pascoli verdi, mi fa incazzare di brutto. 
 Tale considerazione unita poi alla visione del mio uomo, bello e intelligente (visto da fuori), che si comporta da pensionato prostatomizzato (visto da dentro)...
Arghhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett;bt7745 ha detto:
			
		

> hahaha, capisco. *certo che se non tromba però, eh eh, peggiora la sua situazione suppongo, no?
> no?*


No Scarlet, no. Non trombo (vorrei) in giro perchè Mattia ha l'ormone addormentato.
Lo ha sempre avuto, mica lo so da oggi.
E non peggiora nulla perchè comunque la mia eccitazione passa dalla testa e i miei ormoni difficilmente si muovono random.
Figurati.
Il mio patto di fedeltà con lui è stato rotto quattro anni fa.
E ho "tradito" dopo 3 anni.
Cioè.
Ci ho messo tre anni per trovare qualcuno che valesse la pena, ovvero manager.
E il sesso era praticamente uguale a quello di oggi.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Disaule;bt7752 ha detto:
			
		

> Appunto. *Il tradimento da carenza mi fa tristezza e squallore.* Non per quello si fa, almeno nel mio caso.
> E a parte tutto, anche quest'idea di finire nella categoria delle mogli/compagne mal scopate che devono trovare altrove pascoli verdi, mi fa incazzare di brutto.
> Tale considerazione unita poi alla visione del mio uomo, bello e intelligente (visto da fuori), che si comporta da pensionato prostatomizzato (visto da dentro)...
> Arghhhhhhhhhhhh...


ma quelli in genere sono i tradimenti di chi non è seriale o meglio. Di chi investe e da importanza in una promessa di fedeltà, poi comincia a martellarsi i coglioni perchè gli manca qualcosa e via di conseguenza finchè scopa in giro e...viene beccato.

Io e te siamo un pò diverse.
Comunque il finale non cambia.
Non si scopa.
:incazzato::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7747 ha detto:
			
		

> ahi ahi ahi. Il male dell'agnello. Guaranà?


Un trapianto di ormoni.



oggi sono _icazzusa._


----------



## Disaule (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7754 ha detto:
			
		

> ma quelli in genere sono i tradimenti di chi non è seriale o meglio. Di chi investe e da importanza in una promessa di fedeltà, poi comincia a martellarsi i coglioni perchè gli manca qualcosa e via di conseguenza finchè scopa in giro e...viene beccato.
> 
> Io e te siamo un pò diverse.
> Comunque il finale non cambia.
> ...


non so quanto siamo diverse. Mai tradito per necessità, per carenza. E mai assolutamente martellato nè me nè nessuno. Mai beccata e mai confessato tra le lacrime di aver rotto il grande patto. Del resto mai stipulato... Fedeltà e infedeltà sono percorsi che si prendono per varie circostanze, non scelti a priori. E possono cambiare.

Per questo il ruolo adesso di quella che non scopa e che se vuole scopare DOVREBBE cercare altrove mi sta stretto. 
Gli obblighi e le costrizioni mi fanno uscire di testa. 
Ho anche un senso di spreco, di energie buttate, inespresse, di cose buone lasciate marcire. E questo a momenti mi fa  schiumare di rabbia. 

Poi la ragione e la pacatezza prevalgono.

 E comunque trovare qualcuno che incedia testa e ormoni non è così semplice. Anzi una sorta di cometa dal passaggio ciclico a distanza di anni.

Forse devo ampliare il mio parco di toys meccanici in cordata con letteratura erotica (il porno non mi esalta).

comunque hai ragione. Il finale non cambia.
non si scopa. Cazzo.


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7744 ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda che a mattia piacciono quelle in carne e piú mature. Ha 10 anni in meno di me e guarda solo dai 40 in su.
> E perfetto!


Tebe, a  40  ci avrei messo 5 minuti a trovarmi uno che mi piaceva, Mattia deve prendere la scala per una con le mie  'referenze', scherzi a parte, la cosa che hai descritto di lui e che mi attira è 'quando è abbigliato-arruffato  da sinistroide' e 'conosciuto al Leoncavallo', che nostalgia. 

Riguardo al 'mancato sesso con i compagni', le motivazioni come hai detto giustamente tu possono essere varie, solo che a volte si fa l'errore di dare scusanti, per poi scoprire che beccano altrove.

Io tra gli altri ho fatto anche quello, di errore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7754 ha detto:
			
		

> ma quelli in genere sono i tradimenti di chi non è seriale o meglio. Di chi investe e da importanza in una promessa di fedeltà, poi comincia a martellarsi i coglioni perchè gli manca qualcosa e via di conseguenza finchè scopa in giro e...viene beccato.
> 
> Io e te siamo un pò diverse.
> Comunque il finale non cambia.
> ...


pensare che quando sono arrivata su 'sto forum tutti mi dicevano che trombavo poco io. E alla fine me ne stavo quasi convincendo, sembrava di essere al luna-pork. Invece sto scoprendo una realtà di mancanza di desiderio, soprattutto maschile, che mi lascia alquanto perplessa, soprattutto in relazione all'età. Eppure, dato che ho soprattutto amici maschi e siamo in serena confidenza... non mi torna.


----------



## Innominata (20 Marzo 2013)

​Io non so proprio cosa dire, poi sto qui in attesa e le cose non mi vengono bene, ma...certo e' diverso. Devo dire che ai tempi in cui ero molto vispa aspettavo sempre con terrore il momento, che in genere si manifestava precocemente, in cui un atto fiammante con un uomo mi veniva a sembrare in tempi brevi un noioso e improbabile stantuffamento. In questo il mio con-sorte e' durato più degli altri nei miei desideri, ma e' arrivato un momento in cui esisteva desiderio ma non esisteva voglia. Non so dirlo altrimenti. Adesso questa cosa e' chiarissima e molto presente: a me lui piace, lo guardo, lo desidero, ma non ho voglia di procedere. Lui poi ha strane parabole, ad agosto era ossessionato dal sesso ma non ne faceva. Ora si capisce che vorrebbe anche congiungimenti più accostati, ma finisce per lo più nella koalizzazione notturna. Nel mio caso esiste forse uno stato di diffidenza dopo la nuova geografia emersa dopo questo tradimento, pienissimo e profondissimo tradimento senza conoscenza biblica, ma insomma le cose stanno così ...io avverto questo desiderio, che e' sicuramente erotico, ma rimane nel cervello e sottopelle. Mi fermo prima della voglia operativa. E' un po' un rovello.


----------

